# Youngest additions to my chicken herd



## Sheepshape (Jul 11, 2017)

Black Bird and Chris de Bird.



 

Naked Necked Nick, Brahpa, Cruella de Bill, Pingu, and Nugget.

They are pure Brahma, 3/4 Brahma or Naked Neck.....8 days old today.


----------



## WVForestGirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Cuties! I love their names


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 11, 2017)

The colored toy is a hoot.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 12, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> The colored toy is a hoot.


 They occasionally peck it, but more often than not they peck each other.

Hopefully they will grow up strong and pretty, but THIS is father to 4 of them.....


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 12, 2017)

That is......uh...


What is that?


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 12, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> What is that?



That is Gordon......Blue Partridge Brahma X black Naked Neck with slow feathering gene (hence the neck 'designer stubble') He was last in the queue when looks were handed out. However, he's the most docile and friendly roo that was ever placed on this earth. He comes in handy at Hallowe'en.....


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 12, 2017)

What a hoot!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 12, 2017)

I think he's beautiful!  I love me some nekkid necks!


----------



## WVForestGirl (Jul 12, 2017)

Gordon is awesome!!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 12, 2017)

I like Gordon!


----------

